# Heaters?



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

what type of heaters do you guys use? I don't have one and was thinking about getting one. I like the heater were the propane can goes inside the side. I think it puts out a lot of heat. But I don't have a shanty ethier and don't paln on getting one. so is the heater even worth it?


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

I have one like you described, has a low and high setting made by Coleman, it's pretty old, picked it up at a yard sale for $20. One can lasts all day. Most guys use a lantern (dual purpose light and heat). I usually only fire up the heater when I have the shanty out, if I fish without the shanty it's not that cold, hand warmers in your pockets will do the trick in this case.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Billy Bob, 
I'm not sure that I follow you? If you didn't have a shanty, why would you use a heater. If you just want something to warm up your hands, try a large coffee can-holes poked in the bottom, filled with charcoal briquets! We've done that on many trips to the Ohio river when fishing from the dam. Does a decent job! I have a big shanty(3-4 people) so I use a Mr Heater/Big Buddy! Like I've said in other posts, with this heater, I should be able to fish in my boxers if I so want!!!! I don't know if this will help at all?!
"Fish Control My Brain" :B Snake


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

My heater is an auger  . Drill a few holes and I'm shedding layers. A two mantle Coleman fuel lantern keeps my shanty pretty cozy, but I have to open the doors a little when I get lightheaded and start talking to people who aren't there. Seriously, a radiant heater should be somewhat effective even without a shanty.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i use a coleman power cat (or is it pro cat....cant remember). its "just enough" heat for my one man trap. it wont fry you out of the shanty, and it keeps the holes clean and your line/guides from icing up.

i dont think it would be much good for anything bigger. you might like it for outside because it has a fan that blows air around the burning element, it throws out some heat but inside the shanty i dont really use the fan because the shanty is so small. actually i would say that it wouldnt provide enough heat to use outside.

the best part of this heater is that it has a catalytic burner, it burns very cleanly, i dont experience the dizziness/lightheadedness i have had with the heater my dad uses.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a Mr heater that I've never fired up yet Just never got uncomfortable in the shanty
If buying Mr Heaters be careful with the Big Buddy Model from last year I think they had some problems with them catching fire and were recalled
geowol


----------



## Portage Lakes (Apr 12, 2004)

I use a Coleman 2 mantle lantern. It gives off a lot of heat and a good amount of light. It heats my Shappell 3000d with no probelms or at least on 99% of the nights, lol.

PL............


----------



## Dale03 (Jun 2, 2005)

Not sure what problems are associated with the Mr Heater "Big Buddy". but I have been using the original buddy ($99.99) in my tent and shanty for at least 40 times a year for the past four years and have never had a problem. My unit has an oxygen sensor so I never have to worry about being poisoned. I also use it in the house for heat when the power goes out. A can of propane lasts about 7 hours although you can buy an attachement to hook it onto a 20lbs tank. Best purchase I have ever made...........


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml05/05145.html
Here is the recall link
its good to know just in case you find a cheap price at a garage sale or
e bay
Really ruin the day if the shanty catches fire or worse yet yourself
geowol


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

I just bought a shanty last week so this will be a new experience for me. A Frabill ulta lite was the choice which I purchased from Mark in Revenna.
I have taken along a heater everytime I went just for warming the hands after catching a fish. To me seems once the hands get wet I just cant keep them warm in my pockets. Got to watch the fishing line melts in a snap.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

You'll like that Ultra LIte CS. I bought mine two years ago and LOVE IT!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Heaters??? You gotta be kidding me...LOL

Just catch fish and keep catching... You'll keep warm!!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Carl what did you tell me last year-- Gloves are for????????


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks Geowol,
I got mine last year for Xmas, and because I had back surgery just about the time we had good ice, I never got the heater out of the box. Tomorrow I will get it out and check it out. Thanks for the website. I'd hate to have to quit pulling walleye out of those little holes just because of some stupid fire!


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats what the site is all about
Glad to help out its almost that time of year 
Recall is only 2 models the Big Buddie and Tough Buddie
I did read a couple of horror stories last year thankfully none of those guys were hurt
geowol


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

hey now they have clothing that you can plug in and it warms up. lol. jackets, socks, gloves, etc.... like 12 volt powers the heating elements. wow.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

My luck if I bought a plug in heated suite it would short out! Besides isn't that why they sell Peach, or blue berry brandy


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I would NEVER recommend drinking alcohol on the ice. You could get hypothermia... 

But I know for a fact, you won't catch hypothermia at the motel bar afterwards!!! 

Just keep your hat straight!!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Might also recommened you stay away from Hard rock music  
I don't drinl on the ice Carl, My doctor says I have to be sure and take my meds everyday. Sorta like a blood thinner?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Hard rock isn't the problem. Techno-hip-hop-dance garbage played way, way too loud is. LOL.

I bet the Swiss Army folks never thought of THAT application!!! LOL!!

But, if I remember right, there was a LITTLE dancing going on by some OGF member... My memory is a little cloudy on who it was though....  

Can't wait for that ice!!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Humm??? Seems I remember that also. But we'll keep that one in the closet for now. Much safer that way. That was a rather long (or short) night what I can remember of it anyway.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

i have a coleman focus 5, great heater. got mine on ebay $15 & shipping.
bttmline


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

The buddys are good in a shanty but mine would never stay lit outside. Any breeze at all blows it out.

Scott


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i just bought a coleman butane/propane 30/70 mix heater and cant find the fuel tanks. any one ever heard of this heater?I:ts an 800 btu screw on type..new for 2005/2006?


----------

